# campsites with course fishing



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

hi everyone.....would be interesting to see how many sites are offering this facility, maybe get a list together for interesterd partys 
all input would be greatfull maybe price ,wether tackle shops on site number of lakes or if on riverside ,or just a duck pond were the little ones can learn
could be benerfishal to lots of members


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wagler2BB,
The CC book has details of the sites, (as well as attached to licensed premises) if you are a member.
Well its a start anyhow.
Malc


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A good start for sites with fishing is this site:

http://www.madcaravanner.co.uk/


----------

